# a riddle



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I know this is a bit silly, but I fell for this one hook line and sinker....maybe some of you can figure this out.

the riddle:
There is a turtle trying to cross the freeway. He has no arms or legs. How does he manage to cross the FREEWAY?


think about, post your guess...I'll answer later today.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

He didn't. The riddle only said he was "trying."


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

How about a hint


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Don Givens said:


> How about a hint


the answer lies within the word "FREEWAY"


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> the answer lies within the word "FREEWAY"


If you take the "R" out of Free and the "F" out of way you get the answer


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Very Astute Joker.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Great. Now I am sitting here like an idiot saying "Feeway...eeway..."

Take the F out of way? There is no f-in-way...just like there's no f-in-way that turtle moved anywhere, and just like there's no f-in-way I'll understand this riddle


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Actually, the legless turtle was struck by a passing bus and slid across the road doing 360s the entire way.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

hilarious! Awesome riddle.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Ghoul Friday said:


> Great. Now I am sitting here like an idiot saying "Feeway...eeway..."
> 
> Take the F out of way? There is no f-in-way...just like there's no f-in-way that turtle moved anywhere, and just like there's no f-in-way I'll understand this riddle


Same with me GF, I did not get it at all until I read your post. Duh me!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Don't feel bad...like I said earlier, I fell right into this today and just had to share my humiliation.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Scary Godmother said:


> Same with me GF, I did not get it at all until I read your post. Duh me!


Someone want to share the answer wit' me?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

There's no F in way I've said to much already


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

oh...so that's the punchline, eh? Okay. Thanks.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's one of those "works better if spoken aloud" jokes


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

gee ..I thought that's how Gamera came about.

good one dave


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

LMAO! i get it! hillarious dave!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That's so great! 
I fell for it, and I've heard it before, too...


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I love that one.

But just the same I took pity on the turtle and drop kicked it across the road.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

so much for my wheelchair theory....


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> so much for my wheelchair theory....


a turtle in a wheel chair...:lolkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Turtle in partial wheelchair:


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Turtle in partial wheelchair:


no F in way!!!!!

seriously.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

dave the dead said:


> no F in way!!!!!
> 
> seriously.


YES, WAY!

Found it on the Internet, so it must be true


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

LMAO....great photo


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey they make them for dogs too


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

pyro said:


>


If that's a border collie, he should have turbo jets on that thing:googly:


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

so you have to give them the hint when you tell it?


----------

